# Alabama Alps, Cat's Paw, etc...



## bellafishing

I've been trying to find coordinates for the Alabama Alps, yellowtail, roughtongue, cat's paw, pinnacles, and saddle reefs, or any of the othernatural structures along the 40 fathom curvein that general vicinity (East of the Alps).If anyone has them, would you mind PM'ing them to me or posting them? The coordinates I found from NOAA were in a weird ass format that I was unable to use.

Thanks,

Bob


----------



## josephyar

Bob, 



Andy and I did some homework on those #'s a few years ago. We found that they were listed in decimal degrees, and your electronics read in degrees, minutes, seconds. So when you program them in you will be off using the DD's, try converting those numbers to D,M,S. and see if your successful in finding them. We have the #'s and have not spent much time fishing them and would always welcome some reports from the various spots as it covers a huge area.


----------



## bellafishing

Thanks for the reply. I found a conversion program online and a fellow forum member helped me out with some good numbers. I will post reports as soon as I get the new boat home and get my son born! Thanks again!

Bob


----------



## SnapperSlapper

If you want to make sure the spots become totally worthless, post the coordinates on the internet. Otherwise, I would keep them to yourself.



I have some spots that made it onto the forum a few years ago. I don't even waste my time looking at them anymore. Every boat in Pensacola has them, and has fished them into nothing.


----------



## Tom Hilton

Howdy,

Pick up a Hilton's Chart at Outcast - these structures are identified there.

All the best,

Tom Hilton


----------



## ateupwitit

I don't have the coordinates at work with me but here is a link to some bottom floor pictures that might further assist you.

http://walrus.wr.usgs.gov/pacmaps/pn-persp.html


----------



## josephyar

Bellafishing,



Good luck to you. Those numbers cover a tremendous area in the gulf, and they are no secret to anyone with an elementary understanding of the GOM. You will find hundreds of way points within the greater regions described in the USGS survey or NOAA report that you reference. My personal experience has been that it would take a large effort from a single boat owner to ever cover or map this natural bottom structure, in addition, you have to have some savvy bottom fishers to produce in the depths that these spots lie. You don't have to work so hard to get a limit of snappers these days, and you know grouper fishing can be an all day affair. You will spend alot of fuel to narrow these areas down to their most productive features. I fully expect a personal message with numbers for every scamp, and gag you find. J/K, Best of luck.


----------



## Nat

These some numbers for the Alps that I stumbled across

29 15 215

88 20 430

Don;t know if they are accurate or not



http://walrus.wr.usgs.gov/pacmaps/pn-aalps.html





I thinks it like 85 miles from Perdido Pass ( not precise )


----------



## MULLET HUNTER

> *SnapperSlapper (5/14/2009)*If you want to make sure the spots become totally worthless, post the coordinates on the internet. Otherwise, I would keep them to yourself.
> 
> I have some spots that made it onto the forum a few years ago. I don't even waste my time looking at them anymore. Every boat in Pensacola has them, and has fished them into nothing.


Thats the truth right there!!!!!:banghead:banghead


----------



## Captain Woody Woods

all i know about these spots is that they are home to the mystical chupacabra


----------



## Speckulator

Don't know where ya got em.....Thank God!!!!!! They are way, way, way off!!!!!!!!!

George


----------



## Nat

> *bellafishing (5/12/2009)*I've been trying to find coordinates for the Alabama Alps, yellowtail, roughtongue, cat's paw, pinnacles, and saddle reefs, or any of the othernatural structures along the 40 fathom curvein that general vicinity (East of the Alps).If anyone has them, would you mind PM'ing them to me or posting them? The coordinates I found from NOAA were in a weird ass format that I was unable to use.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Bob




watch this video



http://www.oceanexplorer.noaa.gov/explorations/03mex/background/plan/media/nwgom_video.html


----------



## bellafishing

Thanks for all the replies fellas! Woody, when I catch one, you have to clean him!! If I ever catch a new species of fish it will be the Woody Chupacabra! Or the Auburnus Suckus :looser Tom, I have a Hilton's Map and binder at home and didn't see any numbers for the cat's paw, pinnacles, saddle, and others. I made it a point to check it. Maybe I overlooked it? Let me know the page number in the binder and I will look again. Thanks again fellas! Picked up the new boat this weekend and can't wait to get offshore!

Bob


----------



## bluffman2

> *bellafishing (5/18/2009)*Thanks for all the replies fellas! Woody, when I catch one, you have to clean him!! If I ever catch a new species of fish it will be the Woody Chupacabra! Or the Auburnus Suckus :looser Tom, I have a Hilton's Map and binder at home and didn't see any numbers for the cat's paw, pinnacles, saddle, and others. I made it a point to check it. Maybe I overlooked it? Let me know the page number in the binder and I will look again. Thanks again fellas! Picked up the new boat this weekend and can't wait to get offshore!
> 
> Bob


what is the new boat?


----------



## bellafishing

A 2005 31' Pro-Sports Center Console with twin Suzuki 225 four-strokes. She has a wide ass!! Good looking boat though, and rides sweet!!

Bob


----------



## bluffman2

> *bellafishing (5/18/2009)*A 2005 31' Pro-Sports Center Console with twin Suzuki 225 four-strokes. She has a wide ass!! Good looking boat though, and rides sweet!!
> 
> Bob


congrats.......sometimes a wider ass is better :shedevil

ill bet you will have plenty of good reports to show her off.........


----------



## Gulftider

I did some research and this is pretty cool. The sonar maping project can be downloaded and imported in a program Archexplorer (program that google earth is based from) only problem is I can notuse due to having win xp. I guess in theory you would be able scroll over the bottom feature and pinpoint areas of relief that wouldbe potention fishing spots get the Lat/Lon coordinates and go fish them. you can still download and run the program you're just not able to download/import the data. :banghead

http://geopubs.wr.usgs.gov/open-file/of02-006/site/arcex.html

This ArcExplorer project will only run an a PC running *Windows 98/2000/NT.*

This Open-File Report contains an ArcExplorer 2.0 Project containing TIFF images of the multibeam bathymetry and acoustic backscatter data from the 2000 Pinnacles area survey

ArcExplorer is a freeware, GIS software package developed by ESRI. This project allows the user to overlay, zoom, pan, and query the Pinnacles area multibeam and other data. Other spatial data in UTM coordinates can be added to this project, which can be used in research projects.

This ArcExplorer project will only run an a PC running *Windows 98/2000/NT.*


----------



## Tom Hilton

Bella,

The numbers are on the waterproof chart "Louisiana Delta to Destin", 6th edition.

All the best,

Tom


----------

